# I'm being induced tomorrow, and I'd like to read your positive induction stories while I'm at the hospital



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Ladies,

I'm 42w1d. I've had a wonderful, easy, beautiful, active pregnancy. We decided from day one to go with a birth center for our baby's birth. Alas, our baby had other plans. After 9.5 months of planning a natural, drug free birth we have been risked out of the birth center, and have to go across the street to the hospital for our delivery.

I'm over crying about this, and I'm over the advice of what to do to induce labor naturally. If you can think about it, or how read about it, or have written about it here, I've tried it. My cervix is rippening, but too slowly for the midwives. I'm 3 cm as of today after the help of prostin gel. I have never had contractions for longer than 2 hours at a time. Basically, we could continue to wait this out, but the risks associated with waiting longer isn't something I'm comfortable doing. Please don't flame me. This is my first baby. I'm 37. It took a long time to get here, and here isn't where we thought I'd be.

What I'd love is some support, some positive Pit induced birth stories, some love from women who maybe planned an ideal birth to lose that birth option. I'm at peace with the decision because I know I couldn't live with anything happening to our baby because I waited to see what my body would, or wouldn't do. When the midwives push for a hospital induced birth, and I trusted my care to them, it must be worth something.

Anyone have anything positive to share? I do not want fear to ruin my baby's birth, or even the experience for us tomorrow.

Thank you in advance. I hope I get some awesome, uplifting stories I can read tomorrow.

Bless you.
lellian


----------



## fwlady (May 11, 2009)

Not flaming, but thinking outside the box. Usually it just takes a good non-stress test to get the powers that be to let you go home and wait it out a few more days. If you do have concern for the baby's well being, then you could request a biophysical profile. That measures the baby's well being a lot more accurately than the NST. Then, you can either be assured that your induction will go well, or that you can go home and wait for labor to hit. OTOH, if you ask for the BPP, be prepared that if it comes out bad, then induction and waiting usually go out the window as options. But, at least it would save you from a crash csection.

I have friends who have had many positive induction stories. I can't help you on that. I have had 5 perfectly healthy very overdue babies at 10-26 days overdue. This last one was 16 days overdue, but not healthy enough to wait any longer or to induce, so we went with the CS. But, at least we didn't stress an already stressed baby. The NST was not showing the baby's stress, but the BPP did.

Might take a peek just for peace of mind. It sounds like the baby is just fine but needs a few more days to cook in your situation. Kymberli


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Lellian, I feel your frustration. I was induced with my first and sort of induced with my second after my labor was not progressing. I would be happy to share my awesome birth stories, but I did end up with an epidural, so I would understand if that doesn't meet your need in this situation. Let me know!


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread includes positive induction stories:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...uction+stories

Although your birth is not unfolding the way you initially envisioned and hoped for, I hope you have a wonderful birth! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Good morning.

Fwlady: We've passed every stress test there is to pass from week 41-42. The issues the midwives have is my failure to progress in regards to contractions. Prostin gel helped to ripen a bit, but it never brought on contractions to the point of my body "getting" that it was suppose to contract. We had another round of tests yesterday. I've never felt so pushed into, picked on, and talked to about our options. Our option(s) being a "contraction test" to see if the baby would tolerate contractions. Never heard of that before, have you? You go into the hospital, and they use cytotec (egads!) or a very small dose of Pit to start contractions to see how the baby will react. . .um, at that point, why not continue and have the baby? If the baby wouldn't tolerate the contractions, I'm there anyway in an emergency situation. If the baby did tolerate them, I'm going to go home and then go back the next day, and the next day and the next day for NST? That was their idea. . .that OR come in, start the Pit at 1, and see if we can get my body to think about contractions. I know it is rare, but it has happened that once started on Pit, with a steady wave of contractions, my body could "get it" and we MIGHT have the option of turning off the Pit. MIGHT, MAYBE, HOPEFULLY. Also, being a first time mama, I'm not comfortable with being told that I could become a stat in the books of still birth. Yeah, I was told that. . .my healthy placenta could be fine at a NST during the day, and shut down over night, and voila! Still birth! How can I be "brave" enough to gamble on that? We are told to trust our bodies, trust the process, but then at 42 weeks, all that reasoning goes flying out the window. The midwife who told me this has been at the birth center for 29 years, and has experienced this first hand. Scared the #%@! out of my and dh.

All that said, I feel like waiting to 42w1d is thinking outside the box.

Heatherb: share away. I'm preparing, and reading anything I can.

HappyHappyMommy: Thank you for the link. I've been reading it as I'm getting ready to leave the house. It helps.

This isn't ideal. My God, I planned every detail of this pregnancy with the greatest care, love, concern for my baby, and I need to wrap my head around the idea that a hospital birth, for this baby, is a must, and going to happen. We meet with another midwife today that will be with us most of the day. I"m interested in hearing her take this morning. Every midwife has a different opinion. . .but I'm pretty certain she's going to say the same thing: let's get the baby out, let's make sure the baby is healthy, let's see the birth as a step of the journey and not the be all end all.

Thank you for listening. I appreciate it.


----------



## dcladylaw (Feb 13, 2009)

I am in the same predicament right now. I am with midwife that is a local advocate for natural birth and practices in a hospital. I used her because I knew I had some factors that might led me to be risked out of a birth center anyway so figured I'd start with a midwife that practices in the hospital to begin with. I am 38, this is first child, I've had a LEEP 11 yrs ago, BMI is obese (6 ft 270s prepregnancy),mom had preclampsia with both her births. Took Bradley classes and we have a doula. I am 40 weeks and amnio fluid is ranging 4.8 to 10 depending on who takes the measurement and the high def level of the equipment ( the recent 7 and 10 bought me some extra time...if consistently below 5 they want to induce). My blood pressure is creeping up.....I was 120s/70-80 prepregnancy and this last half of pregnancy have been averaging a borderline 140-145/90-95...no protein in urine, no spots, headaches, major swelling, etc. Recent blood pressure form the past 2 weeks has been ranging from 137-150 over 87-106. My midwife is all about my birth plan but getting very nervous. I have been having Biophysical profiles including the NST for the past 3 weeks. Excellent strong heartbeat and movement from baby. I'm monitoring kick count and BP at home. Not dialated, not effaced, closed and high. Baby is anterior and head down. Baby head not engaged but floating. Blood tests and 24 hr urine were ran and those both also turned out good.
I've been trying it all also to avoid induction this past week or two. Seeing an accupuncturist today for the first visit. Have had had 2 appts with chiropractor this week, to make sure pelvis had good alignment. Hubby and I are doing accupressure points at home, walking, resting on left side, increasing protein in diet, evening primrose oil (I've been on this for 3 weeks), been doing red raspberry leaf tea since 2nd trimester, pelvic rocking, and exercise ball squatting.
I have another BPP today and though I think my fluid will be ok now that I know where to tell them to find huge pockets of fluid they were missing that another tech found, and I think baby movement will still be strong, if my blood pressure keeps rising or showing consistent 150/100 type numbers I think I will have continued pressure to decide on an induction plan from midwife. Jan 19th will be 42 weeks for me and we have certainty of date because we were trying to conceive and were tracking.
Anyhoo...I'd love to read stories also to mentally prepare myself. I eally hope if it comes to this...that I can manage to be induced without a csection result.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

No stories, but wanted to offer my prayers and well wishes that all goes smoothly for you and you have a wonderful birth and healthy baby!


----------



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Quick update. . .I said I'd check from the hospital. . .well, we haven't made it out of the lobby into a room yet because they have no rooms available! It's nutso, but what they are talking about doing is yet another biophysical test/ultrasound with a NST to check the baby out. Once the baby passes that test, and he/she will, as we've had these tests done every single day this week, they are going to send us home. Bananas! No rooms so they have no choice. . .unless of course we were actively in labor, or the test show some distress. They dropped the conversation about a contraction test altogether, maybe because we were seeing a different midwife today? Who knows, but the scare tactics of yesterday are gone because how can you scare us into the hospital with no beds? We've bought another 24 hours at this point, and will probably ask for another test tomorrow if we score an 8/8 today, instead of the Pit drip. Doesn't mean we won't be back in here, in the exact same situation by Sunday, but I feel good about this decision to test and go home today. Mind you, the midwife (our favorite) and the head nurse at the hospital really, really, really want us in tomorrow morning again, no matter the test status. 42 weeks, like I've said before, and people PANIC.

dcladylaw: thinking about you, and feeling your frustration. You are not alone.


----------



## ears73 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow - what a crazy event! I had a pit induced birth because I was older and overdue and I as well did not want to have harm come to the baby and had made peace w/the process... I did post what happened on the birth stories thread about two weeks ago. All in all, I labored as naturally as possible w/o an epidural (my choice, of course) but ended up having a foley bulb (which did nothing) and my water broken. Baby was born 10 hours after the pit drip started but that was because husband and I insisted that we go slow so I could try to ride the waves... It was difficult both mentally and physically but I was so excited to see who this baby was -boy or girl, etc. - and that guided me through. I also think that knowing the end is in sight is very helpful too. Just keeping my mind on each moment rather than stressing about how I could get through two more hours, etc. was helpful too. "Just make it over the wave" kept me focused and my excitement on the upcoming baby was my prize. Baby was incredibly alert after birth, nursed right away, and is healthy and wonderful. it was not the birth I had dreamed about as my last, but I am thrilled to have my baby.
Good luck to you!!! I hope you get to hold your sweet one very soon!


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

On a military base of all places with a midwife colonel. I scheduled induction at 42 +3 with the most recommended midwife and that hospital. Good choice right there.

I got there for the induction nice and ripe and 3cm and I think that made ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD. I learned about how much pit is normal to give and INSISTED they keep me on the low end and there was no bumping it up with my say so.

I took control of the situation in as many ways as I could and in a similar situation I would be angry--but I'd do it again the same way too. Go in informed and in charge.

YOU PAY THE BILLS!


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Hey if you are reading, you can have a beautiful birth today (or tomorrow) in the hospital with the support and love of your partner and midwife. Yes, it's not the birth you envisioned, but can still be gentle and lovely!

I say this having been at many kinds of births as a doula. A couple quick thoughts:
- still do (and have dp do) all you can to decrease anxiety and increaso oxytocin. Especially foot & ankle rubs, head massages, hair brushing, snuggling, lights low, music on, eyes covered. Seriously, you only have to *be* in that hospital as much as you want to be!!

- Baby will have to be monitored if on pit, but you don't have to lie there on your back. Get creative! (E.g. stand by your bed leaning over a birth ball while somebody helps hold your monitor in place, etc)

- Take frequent bathroom breaks from the bed & monitor.









- Once pit is working i've seen mamas have it turned off/down. this has helped avoid other interventions, if things keep rolling, which they often do!

- You're 3 cms. YAY! This makes things really likely to go well.
You may need meds, you may not, cross that when you come to it. Try tohold out for at least 6 cms. if you need an epidural. Again, I've been at inductions without pain meds. Do what works for you but stay positive.

You can do this! Good luck, mama!!


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I hope things are progressing for you Lellian

A bit about my births:

For my first baby, I was under the care of a certified nurse midwife. I was not all that "crunchy" at that point, but I was starting my journey of becoming more naturally minded. But by the end of my pregnancy, I was at the point of wanting to let my body do what I knew it could do. I was 1cm from about 36 weeks up until 40 weeks. At my 40 week appointment, it was "standard procedure" to schedule an induction, just so you would have a spot at the hospital. I'll be honest, for my first baby, it was not hard to talk me into the induction. I had measured 3 weeks ahead from the middle of my pg and the ultrasound showed the baby to be "big." The CNM really had me convinced that I could be delivering a gigantic baby and that we really should go ahead with the induction. I was excited to meet my baby and hugely uncomfortable, so we scheduled the induction for 41 weeks. By then, I had still not progressed. We were actually eating dinner at a restaurant right before our appointment at the hospital, when we were called and told there was no room at the hospital. Frustration. All that excitement had built up and then deflated. But it was just a few hours later, about 9pm and they called and said I could come in or wait until morning. I knew that they were going to give me the Cervadil to ripen my cervix, so I figured I would go in that night, get the cervadil and then sleep until my morning. That's what we did. Only, I couldn't sleep for all the excitement! They gave me an ambien, which I was greatful for so I could get a small amount of sleep before they would come to wake me at 7...because that's what they do. So at 7 they woke me up and I got ready for the day and by 9am my midwife was there and we were ready to start. She started the pitocin and off we went. At that point, I was open to either going natural or getting an epidural. I really didn't feel like I could make that call without ever having experienced the pain of labor. My husband and I played cards for hours while I sat on a ball and rocked through the contractions. The contractions were incredibly strong after only about 3 hours but I had only progressed to 3cm. So, my cnm broke my water. Then, we watched tv, talked and played more cards. After my water was broken, I found the contractions to be unbearable. I am not sure if I am just a wimp or if the pitocin really makes the contractions stronger. I really wanted to try to go natural if I could, but when I was in agony and they told me I was 4cm, I just didn't think I could do it. Looking back, I think this is where I wish I had a doula. Someone to convince you that you CAN do this. But back then, it was not a priority for me to achieve that end. So that was when I got the epidural. Well, a couple hours after that because it takes a long time for them to get around to you if there are other births happening at the same time! After the epidural I felt some relief and was able to regain composure. It was another 12 hours before my son was born, the epidural was still working, but lightly, so I could move freely and push well. It was about 15 minutes of pushing and then he was here. He is now 4 1/2 years old, happy, healthy, bright and energetic!

Birth #2, exactly the same except that I actually went into labor on my own at 5 days late. But the labor did not progress so they started pitocin. Everything else the same including, epidural at the end, short amount of pushing, and a beautiful, bright baby boy!

By birth #2, I really did long for that natural birth experience. We used some natural induction techniques that may or may not have caused me to actually start contracting on my own. I still didn't make it without the epidural, but I don't count that as a failure. I did what I did so that I could have the best birth experience for me and my little one.

I know it's hard when things don't go just as you planned and imagined. Sending you positive thoughts and prayers for a peaceful birth and healthy baby.


----------



## Leav97 (Oct 23, 2004)

I hope things go well for you. Here's my story:

At 39 weeks I was induced with cytotec. We did 4 doses and made it from 1 cm to 2 cm and was sent home.

3 days latter we tried again starting at 8:30 am. I was still at 2 cm. They inserted a foley. It came out 4 hours latter when I was at 3 cm. Then they started pitocin at 2 and upped it by 2 every half hour. Normally they stop at 20 but, I wasn't having contractions at 20 and going home to try another day wasn't really an option. At 6:30 pm I was between 3 and 4 cm. My body finally started active labor around 7:15 pm with the pitocin at 32. At 8:31 I was holding a baby.


----------



## HiItsMeSandy (Nov 27, 2009)

I had aweful sciatica and my baby was asynclictic. I was not dialated or effaced at all . . . one doctor in the practice even said I was "tight as drum and hard as a rock." But I did not want to be induced, more for a fear of a c-section. When I went for my appointment on my due date, I was told that the fluid was low, and they would be inducing me.

Although I was dissappointed to hear about the induction, I was excited and happy to finally be having the baby. So when I arrived at the hospital and my fluid was not actually low, we decided to stay and go through with the induction.

My induction began at 6:30-ish night and it took them 4 tries to get a balloon in my because I was so "posterior". That was the most traumatic part of my induction, but I kept a good sense of humor about it and the nurses were wonderful. They started me on Pitocin and I refused an epidural, as I had heard from from friends and relatives that the epidural slowed down their contractions and I was dreading a cesearean. I read some trashy magazines with my mother and husband by my side. I decided to go to sleep through the night. That proved to be difficult and I did eventually fall asleep. I prayed to God as long as I was awake to give me a vaginal birth. I think the sleeping really helped me progress bc when I woke up I was 3-4 centimeters.

Still refusing the epidural, they upped my pitocin. I reached 6 cm and stalled for 2 hours. It was very painful and I was hanging over the bed most of the time with my husband and mother applying counterpressure to my back. Then my doctor came in and said that I was "too tense" and threatened a cesearean. He said that an epidural would help. I got the epidural and sure enough, 45 minutes later I was at 10 centimeters and ready to push!

At 6:36 after a little less than an hour of pushing, my Dean was born. His head looked like Gumby and was groggy from the epidural--I'm sure--but he sure made up for it a few days later. I certainly felt a "high" although many ppl say that's not possible with an induction. I was FULL OF ENERGY and so happy. I was so wound up with happiness and excitement that I didn't fall asleep till around 2 in the morning. The first few hours after he was born he had a tough time establishing a latch, but the next day we began to establish a successful breastfeeding relationship that is still going strong 17 months later. I attribute this to the hospital staff respecting my wishes to not give him a pacifier or bottle and to allow him to nurse on demand.


----------



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for your stories. Honestly, they are so uplifting and I appreciate your sharing with me.

ears73: I was actually reading your birth story last night before I tried to fall asleep, so I was thrilled to see you post here too. The midwife tried the foley bulb yesterday, but I was too "mushy" for it to stay in place. It lasted maybe an hour before coming out. . .I guess that's good though! It's supposed to come out at 3 cm.

Rlmueller: what is the right amount? My midwife told me today that it increases by 2 every 20 minutes if I'm not getting into a pattern with the contractions. That seems a bit extreme, doesn't it? How do I know if a level 6is going to work if they insist on jumping to an 8 before 6 can establish a pattern for contractions?

mamabutterfly: LOVE your ideas. I really don't need to "be" there, do I? We had already packed a low light lamp so I could turn off the over head lights, a small stereo, my noise machine. . .we are going to try to own this birthing room, and get away with what we think we can get away with. Our doubla will be with us, so I'm counting on her expertise and creativity as I will have that lovely IV attached to me from the time we get going in the morning.

Heatherb917: thank you for sharing. . .I don't want to be afraid of an epi if that is going to advance labor. I'm going to ride it out, but we'll see. The idea is to be OPEN to the possibility and surrender, not give up, but surrender so I can have the birth my baby needs.

Leav97: 8:31 must have been the happiest minute of your life.

Sandy: I was in the exact same place: tight as a drum & hard as a rock. We did two treatments of prostin gel this week, which ripened me up, but hasn't caused any contractions. I'm glad I'm not the only one out there!

So. . .they did the ultrasound and we scored another 8/8. The technician kept saying "I'm so not worried about this baby!" and the midwife came in and told me my placenta rocks, wow, she was impressed. . .and then scheduled us to go back to the hospital tomorrow morning at 10 am.

Her thought: baby hasn't started labor on it's own, it isn't going to, time to get this going. . .although I was just told my placenta rocks and I have tons of fluid. Frankly, now I'm just READY to meet our baby. At the ultrasound today we got to see a few 4D images. They have never offered this to us in the past, but today, for whatever reason, maybe the 5 hour wait at the hospital, we got to see a glimps of our little one. It's exciting. I'm ready. All I need to do is follow your sage advice and I'll have the birth I want tomorrow. It won't be a water birth at the birth center, but I will have a wonderful birth.

Until then, I'm going to nap, take a walk with my dh, and practice my favorite affirmation: my baby's birth will be easy because I am so relaxed.

Keep sending stories. I'm going to read these again tomorrow morning from the hospital.

lellian


----------



## HiItsMeSandy (Nov 27, 2009)

Most importantly, you'll have a wonderful baby . . . and enjoy cuddling/sleeping while you're nursing. That was my favorite part of bringing home baby . . . oh, and the faces he made while sleeping/sounds he made while nursing.


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

I had a pitocin induction with my last baby after planning another all-natural, no intervention birth. At 35w and a few days, I was slammed with severe pre-e that left me with no choice than to be induced.

I chose pitocin induction. I never laid in the bed on my back during the whole 25+ hr labor. I spent a lot of time dancing with my husband, in a rocking chair, or leaning over a bedside table (the hospital kind that can be made very tall and topped with pillows--quite comfortable). I ate popsicles, visited with my other children, and requested anything I thought would make my hospital experience more comfortable. Every nurse and the OB that came into my room respected my wishes for low lights and voices. No one shouted at me or counted while I pushed my son out. Everyone moved quietly about the room, preparing to care for my son... I held him right away and no one tried to take him from me until I was ready to hand him over to the NICU nurses (at 35w, he was having a lot of trouble breathing). I wouldn't say it was ideal by any means, but I would say that it was a positive experience for me and my family.
As both a patient and as a doula, my best advice is this: Be informed. Let everyone know that you intend to be an active participant in all decision-making. Be assertive, but DON'T be belligerent. You catch more flies with honey, you know!!
i think you are on the right track already, being at peace with what is going on. Try not to stress, focus on the positives...

Happy Birthing!!


----------



## cessation (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a day late but wanted to say I hope you had a great birth despite it not being what you had planned. I had a Pit induced ,med free birth on Monday, January 3, 2010 and I didn't plan it either...but I wouldn't change a thing! My birth story is posted in the birth story section as well.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Late here too and hope you have a lovely baby in hand.









I had a pit induction last time after water breaking, being GBS+ and not going into labor for a couple days after water broke. It was drug and complication free w/ the exception of pit.


----------



## MiaMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lellian* 
Her thought: baby hasn't started labor on it's own, it isn't going to, time to get this going.

Hello, I was induced, not for postdates, but because of medical reasons. I just wanted to point out that as far as I know there are not any documented cases of labor _never_ starting.

I also wanted to encourage you to participate in the Pit decisions. When I had Pit, I was contracting, but they wanted to turn it up anyway. I asked them not to, and they rolled their eyes, but shrugged and didn't turn it up. A little while later, I asked them to turn it off, and again lots of eye rolling, they told me my labor would probably stall, but they agreed to TRY turning it off for a little while. My labor didn't stall, and I delivered my daughter only a few hours after. I was 5 cm when they turned it off. If they had not, I most likely would have had an epidural and a very different birth. I am SO GLAD I asked!









So, just because up 2 every 20 min is "policy" does not mean that there are no other options. I hope you can establish a good relationship with the nurses and get them on your side.


----------

